# Chipping



## DK_stihl (Jan 21, 2010)

Just a vid of me running the 1590XP at work.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjuIdA39rfI


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn thats a nice chipper. Real pro machine. Only real pros have that machine! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owJfr-fAODw

Some good points in your video mate. I like how you walk down the side of the chipper on most feeds, well out of the way of whippy branches. Looks like you use the hydro lever for the winch as we do. Good way to make sure the feedwheels stop by cutting off hydro flow at the end of your chipping run.

Couple of bad points too. 1 man feeding the chipper is not my style. If you MUST feed solo, have you tried what my boys call "burst mode"? Start up the motor and enagage only the feed rollers. Slip in 1 leafy branch then stop rollers. Turn machine to idle. Stack as much on the apron as you possibly can including layers that touch the ground. Start her up and hit go. It chips up very nicely. Repeat untill load is done.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 25, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Damn thats a nice chipper. Real pro machine. Only real pros have that machine! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owJfr-fAODw
> 
> Some good points in your video mate. I like how you walk down the side of the chipper on most feeds, well out of the way of whippy branches. Looks like you use the hydro lever for the winch as we do. Good way to make sure the feedwheels stop by cutting off hydro flow at the end of your chipping run.
> 
> Couple of bad points too. 1 man feeding the chipper is not my style. If you MUST feed solo, have you tried what my boys call "burst mode"? Start up the motor and enagage only the feed rollers. Slip in 1 leafy branch then stop rollers. Turn machine to idle. Stack as much on the apron as you possibly can including layers that touch the ground. Start her up and hit go. It chips up very nicely. Repeat untill load is done.



Thanks for the response. I try to operate the chipper as safely and professionally as possible, but I wasn't alone, there were others in the immediate vicinity, they just don't show up in the vid. Regarding "burst" mode, we do a variation of that I guess, If we have small stuff, we'll stack as much as possible on the tray and do it at once, but that's about it. Most of the stuff I chip is pretty big, the cherry I was chipping is the vid is actually pretty small. Much of the time I'm using the winch to feed the machine! I like that much better. Thanks for your input OOMT!


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 25, 2010)

*Video*

After watching your video I see that you too enjoy operating nice equipment! So you would have done that whole job for what you charged for the clean-up? It was nice of you to clean-up those trees. Eucalyptus I think? Here's a shot of the chipper with our 30 yard capacity F-750 chip truck.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 25, 2010)

Had they called me in before any work was done I would have charged 3 hours = $660 inc taxes for the whole job. I would have removed far less mass than they did, would not have smashed up the roof and would have cleaned up just the same. They took nearly 50% of the canopy which on a mature _Corymbia calophylla_ (Marri) is a recipe for disaster. I have that job booked into my diary for an inspection in 1 year and again a year after that.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice truck but someone defaced it! There is some blue oval graffitti on the grille!


----------



## treeserv.jax (Jan 25, 2010)

that blue oval isnt a defacing its a badge. a badge of honor. and only real trucks can wear them


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 26, 2010)

I would not bother with chipping large amounts of brush I just pile them then grab the whole pile with this! The little chipping I do is with my old whoop azz chipper it runs forever only cost me 1500.00 now you just can't beat a whoop azz for durability less moving parts to break wear out etc.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 26, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I would not bother with chipping large amounts of brush I just pile them then grab the whole pile with this! The little chipping I do is with my old whoop azz chipper it runs forever only cost me 1500.00 now you just can't beat a whoop azz for durability less moving parts to break wear out etc.



I often sit down with pen and paper and do the numbers but so far, given that mulch makes me money and firewood costs me money, chipping is more cost effective. On the other hand if you are old and decrepit a hiab could be useful for getting you out of bed in the morning.....


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 26, 2010)

*loader*



ropensaddle said:


> I would not bother with chipping large amounts of brush I just pile them then grab the whole pile with this! The little chipping I do is with my old whoop azz chipper it runs forever only cost me 1500.00 now you just can't beat a whoop azz for durability less moving parts to break wear out etc.




Yeah, I've run plenty of those trucks. They are nice, but the company I work for now only uses them for wood. Where I used to work used them for everything!


----------



## EdenT (Jan 27, 2010)

:agree2: Now that's _whoop azz_!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 27, 2010)

DK_stihl said:


> Yeah, I've run plenty of those trucks. They are nice, but the company I work for now only uses them for wood. Where I used to work used them for everything!



Well mine is uglier


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 27, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> I often sit down with pen and paper and do the numbers but so far, given that mulch makes me money and firewood costs me money, chipping is more cost effective. On the other hand if you are old and decrepit a hiab could be useful for getting you out of bed in the morning.....



Hmmmmmmmmmm whatcha really mean to say there:monkey:


----------



## EdenT (Jan 28, 2010)

*I think he might be dissin ya rope!*

Let me be more forthright. Paint that ugly thing!


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 28, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Let me be more forthright. Paint that ugly thing!



I think he might be dissin ya rope.


----------



## EdenT (Jan 28, 2010)

*Weird*

This thread is turning into a palindrome. 

I wouldn't dis rope, but his truck is one ugly piece of ......well....er,truck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 28, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Let me be more forthright. Paint that ugly thing!



Lol I just might do that its a shame how many people think paint makes a truck better. That machine has saved my back from constant pain and got big jobs done with ease lol. Between it and the bucket my belly has increased in girth at least a few inches lmfao


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 28, 2010)

EdenT said:


> This thread is turning into a palindrome.
> 
> I wouldn't dis rope, but his truck is one ugly piece of ......well....er,truck.



Yeah but nobody wants to play chicken wit me


----------



## EdenT (Jan 28, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I just might do that its a shame how many people think paint makes a truck better. That machine has saved my back from constant pain and got big jobs done with ease lol. Between it and the bucket my belly has increased in girth at least a few inches lmfao





outofmytree said:


> I often sit down with pen and paper and do the numbers but so far, given that mulch makes me money and firewood costs me money, chipping is more cost effective. *On the other hand if you are old and decrepit a hiab could be useful for getting you out of bed in the morning.....*



Palindrome!


----------



## DK_stihl (Feb 17, 2010)

*proper chipper procedure*

So I've been getting some flak on youtube about my technique in the vid. Am I really that bad? If so how can I improve?


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 19, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Nice truck but someone defaced it! There is some blue oval graffitti on the grille!



Strange that the company behind that blue oval did not have to suck the gubamint teet for funds to keep afloat.

GO FORD!!!!!


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 8, 2010)

DK_stihl said:


> So I've been getting some flak on youtube about my technique in the vid. Am I really that bad? If so how can I improve?



as long as your not doing anything dangerous how could it be bad? they seem to be talking about how fast your chipping. if they dont like it tell them to get off thier a:censored: and do it themself. looks good to me. everyone on the internet seems to have opinions. Have they ever done it? and what makes them such professionals?


----------



## DK_stihl (Apr 8, 2010)

mattfr12 said:


> as long as your not doing anything dangerous how could it be bad? they seem to be talking about how fast your chipping. if they dont like it tell them to get off thier a:censored: and do it themself. looks good to me. everyone on the internet seems to have opinions. Have they ever done it? and what makes them such professionals?



Thanks. I guess that they are professional in their own mind.


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 12, 2010)

Np, anytime you post a video on youtube you will get flak for it. its like thiers people just surfing it all day looking for things to argue about. or they are trying to tell people how they can do things better.

i go to peoples houses to do work sometimes and they tell me how they think i should cut down trees? comon now if they know how to do it so well why are they paying me.

thier are millioins of self proclaimed genius's/ know it all's

thats why i let the plumber, electrician, mason, etc. do thier job and i stick to the trees because i dont know crap about any of the other stuff.


----------



## Doc Hickory (Jul 20, 2011)

Everyone who sees a vid on the internet becomes an instant critic. At lease so far you didn't have a green weenie bustin' on ya because you ground up a poor defenseless tree...or didja?


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jun 20, 2012)

lol pretty tough to do real work from behind a computer screen for those wienies givin u flak bud. brush is chipped, we all get payed by the hour. keep on doin what ur doin bud!


----------

